
Why you should avoid cheap software development - glorquin
https://articles.squads.com/why-avoid-cheap-software-development-fd5cb2bc959#.szd9hh27r
======
k__
Money (hurr) quote from my last (potential) customer: "100€/h?! No one will
pay you that much!"

